# 1974 Vin Numbers



## gtoguy4 (Feb 6, 2015)

Picked up a 1974 Ventura at a gas station with no Vin tag. Where can I find the Vin number when the vin tag is missing? Car looks like a GTO, except the bumper and the grills both have parking lights. It has a 4 speed and a 400 engine. Data plate is on the car. Any where else the vin might be??? Thanks


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Should have confidential stamped under the outer heater cover or AC box. May also have a confidential stamped under the outer cowl grate panel like a '69 Camaro or '69 Bird.


----------

